# kims baby



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here is kims baby sorry mike kims baby don,t go home till kim is here
some of the pics are not so good her chick was not very cooperative 

don,t hold me back i no there is food here







yes i can stand







where is that food there has to be more food







more more i,m still hungry







i just pigged out


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww she/he's so tiny and fluffy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cute little fluff ball


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

awww..... baby cute!!.... who´s jealous?.. *raises hand*... I bet he/she´ll be gorgeous...


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

his/her parents are the same as piper


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So tiny and fluffy!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

*claps hands and dances* yay!!!!! what a cutie....cmon baby...be a pied for mommy!!! what was his/her hatch date allen?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i,ll have to look it up she/he will be banned


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

okie doke anytime...just need to know when to throw the party on his/her birthday!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok just to update you your chickee gained weight he is now 11 grams and i can see a slit where his eyes are opening


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are more pics


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

AWWWW he looks so hungry! feeeeeeed meeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i wanted an action pic so i took the pics just before feeding


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol he sure looks like he is annoyed!! put that thing down and feed me damnit!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well you can see the feeding syringe to the bottom right of the pic


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

as promissed to kim here are more pics




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  That is one long neck


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you should see it when it is feeding time he almost lungs so forward he almost swallows the syringe


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....he looks freaky in that neck pic!! aww look at his little grey crest....he's very cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Awuh! HEY FLUFFY.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, what a sweetie. Congrats, Kim!


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Kim!! I think its a pied, sure looks like it!! LOL


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

tyvm!!! im sure lucky Mikey made friends with allen first!!!  i hope hope hope so!!!! i realllllllllllllllllllllllllly want a wf heavy pied but whatever he/she is will be wonderful!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

You want a heavy WF pied? I'll lend you Quinn, she pooped on my laptop screen tonight so she's up for grabs


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

ha ha ha really.fly quinn fly:rofl:


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

She'd want to, she's the only one of my tiels who's flighted!

I can't believe how fluffy the baby is! Have you thought of possible names?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today is picture day so i,ll be taking pictures of all the babies as well as mr. beaks when he arives


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Aw! Look at that bald little head! lol!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Doesn't like to be handled much does he?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

actually when i pick her up she opens her mouth wide for food


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg i'd totally take Quinn!!! she is beautiful!!! i think...no im sure...id prefer a clear wf pied to a wf lutino.....am i seeing more white fpins or is it just wishful thinking??? no name as of yet....need to see more of him/her before i decide!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh and i have to say he's/she's taking after her new momma!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

LOL Kim, she's going to be a mummy's girl!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

wow... that's my first time looking and observing a baby tiel... and I must say.. it's reallyy cute... I'm fascinated at the feet though... it's huge in comparison to it's body.. or maybe it's just me who's seeing things. soo cute though!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WonderBird said:


> I'm fascinated at the feet though... it's huge in comparison to it's body.. or maybe it's just me who's seeing things. soo cute though!


No, you're not seeing things. The feet are pretty much grown at full size and develop faster then anything else. It's just like a great dane puppy. Those paws look so akward on such a little pup at first but soon they grow into them.


----------

